# Best Book(s) on the Ancient History of Israel



## BrianBowman (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm looking for the definitive conservative work(s) on the Ancient History of Israel, beginning with the prehistory of Abraham all the way through to the destruction of the Temple in AD 70. Such work(s) should include comprehensive geopraphical and culture information, including that of the surrounding nations.

Recommendations?

[Edited on 11-7-2005 by BrianBowman]


----------



## DTK (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BrianBowman_
> I'm looking for the definitive conservative work(s) on the Ancient History of Israel, beginning with the prehistory of Abraham all the way through to the destruction of the Temple in AD 70. Such work(s) should include comprehensive geopraphical and culture information, including that of the surrounding nations.
> 
> Recommendations?
> ...


The only one with which I'm familiar is John Bright, _A History of Israel_. 3rd ed. (The Westminster Press, 1981). I have found it very helpful. But this is not to say there isn't a better work out there. If there is, I am unaware of it.

DTK


----------



## MICWARFIELD (Nov 7, 2005)

"Israel and the Nations - from the Exodus to the fall of the second Temple"
by F.F. Bruce may be helpful. I'm not sure if you would consider that "conservative" or not.

Mike


----------



## BrianBowman (Nov 7, 2005)

Hey, I ain't no fundy . F.F. Bruce is very soild in all respects that I can disern. Rev. Buchanan, what say ye?


----------



## SmokingFlax (Nov 7, 2005)

Have you considered, perhaps, the works of Josephus? I have read some portions of it and found it really interesting as far as ancient Jewish history goes.

Also, though I'm not too sure if it's as comprehensive as you would like, Alfred Edersheim has a few books dealing with this subject matter.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 7, 2005)

Brian,

They may not have everything that you are seeking, but I have found Alfred Edersheim's _The Bible History, Old Testament_ and James Ussher's _Annals of the World_ to be very profitable.


----------



## Saiph (Nov 7, 2005)

A few I like, from early mesopotamia/egypt period.


Amazon.com: Ancient Egypt and the Old Testament: Books: John D. Currid

Amazon.com: Survey of the Old Testament, A: Books: Andrew E. Hill,John H. Walton


This one is one of the best books I have ever read:
Amazon.com: Ancient Israelite Literature in Its Cultural Context: Books: John H. Walton


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Nov 8, 2005)

1 Maccabbees
Philo
Josephus


----------



## Fernando (Nov 8, 2005)

"Kingdom of Priests" by Eugene Merrill.


----------



## BrianBowman (Nov 8, 2005)

Friends,

I already have the Works of Joesphus, Philo, Edersheim's "Temple" and "Sketches" - all in Accordance Bible Software format. These are marvelous works and the intergration with everything else in Accordance makes reading them a Joy - especially with my impaired vision (i.e. LARGE FONTS and the beauty of Mac OS X Font Rendering and Compositing). 

What I'm seeking for now is a something in book form, that summarizes the History (while still providing amble detail).

Thank you all for the recommendations.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Nov 8, 2005)

Brian,
I'm sorry not to be much help. The following book, and others by the same author may be helpful. The resources are a bit dated.

*Pfeiffer, Charles F. The Biblical World. Baker, 1966. 
*________. Old Testament History. Baker, 1973. 

The last (I think) is a single volume collection of several smaller works.

I only have one book by him (although an Alibris search--secondhand books--shows he was prolific), _The Pentateuch in its Historical Context_ (or something like that).


----------

